# What do I do?



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all.. advice needed, please 

I am currently CD41 [longest cycle in a very long time] Been having af cramps/moods, plus my usual preg symps [often get preg symps at af time since the Clomid]
but no sign of any bleed. I thought she had arrived yesterday.. and again today.. but it's [tmi] cm instead.. not had this much since I can remember. Anyway, I'm
waffling..

Our tx plan suggests I stop the Pill [ which I can't start until af arrives  ] on October 7th to be followed by a scan on Oct 12th, after which I am to start my 
Ganrilex and Gonal F. I gather I am supposed to take the pill for 28 days.. so if af hasn't arrived by the 10th Sept [which would be 28 days to Oct 7th] do I call the
clinic or just keep waiting for af and then start taking it, stopping on the 7th Oct regardless?? Thing is, if af had arrived around about the time she was supposed to
[between 6 - 12 days ago][I am irregular, but Clomid got me down to between 29d-35d] I wouldn't have had enough pills to cover me until the 7th Oct
anyway 

Help??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think the very best thing to do would be call the clinic if af isnt here by monday and ask their advice, dont worry they get calls like this all the time as remember they deal with our wayward af's day in day out so its a constant juggling act for them

as long as your booked in they can alter dates around your cycle, its probably stress that is keeping it away. have you done a HPT?

the pill is taken for 21 days then 7 free days in which time a bleed is expected and then you have baseline once you have your withdrawal bleed, usually day 1 to day 3 of your cycle

try not to panic, it wil all be ok


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, *Kara*  Does my post scream 'panic' by any chance?  I'm an emotional wreck right now. I now have EVERY possible af symp plus some, but
still no bleed. I feel like crap and the waiting is driving me bananas 

So they can juggle the dates? That's a 'phew' for me then.. I was worried it was all gonna go pear shaped and we'd be put back or something.

Ok, I'm breathing a little easier now.. thank you. Oh and tested twice - once last week and again yesterday.. BFN's. Story of my life.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it does sound like your panicing a little so please try and calm down

yes they juggle all the time, they have to. some people dont down reg, some need extra time stimming etc etc .

bet your af comes really soon now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

this might help af dance sometimes works


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope so, *Kara*! 

OMG *Miriam* lmao! I don't know whether some of those images are more disturbing than funny!  Thank you for that.. it's
made me smile.. something I haven't managed in days 

I'm going to do EVERY one of those dance moves and see what happens


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

af will come soon now miriam got the bush out lol

AF dances always work lol


----------

